# R 2.5 non turbo Hymers guttless



## wakeechee (Sep 29, 2011)

I am told to avoid like the plague a non turbo 2.5 fiat engined hymer as it will be an lot heavier on fuel and much slower than the turbo models.

Is this a fact and is it really this bad?


----------



## cooljules (Sep 29, 2011)

well i have never had one, but i have a 2.5 td, and a 2.5 diesel N/A vehicles. both straight 6

slightest hill and the N/A comes to a crawl, its a nightmare on long hills (not even that steep really) and its a case of changing down to first often and going up at 10/15mph...or 2nd and it revs high, but third is too far away.


now in the turbo one, its just as slow until it hits 2200 rpm, then the surge really kicks in, and rockets away. and car will be sluggish as hell, unless you use the gears right.  my tds is a auto, and while i dont mind autos on powerful cars, the kickdown isnt too great on the tds (its great on the petrol version had them before).   i can be going up a hill, say in rush hour so its crawling along, but then when the cars are speeding back up, mine is sooooooooooooo slow at increasing speed and rpm, if it was a manual i had have changed down, built the revs up, but even with auto kickdown, its not quite good enough.    its fine at a 140 all the way up in S mode.  just not so good at going slow.

my N/A camper is fine, just not on hills.......rest is fine.

one has under 80bhp, the tds 150.  a turbo unit makes one hell of a difference, but its knowing how to use it too.    cant say fuel difference would be great, unless stopping n hill climbing a lot.  both have lots of torque which is what you need, not bhp.


----------



## Rockerboots (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the very set up your asking about. On the fuel front fuel consumption isn`t too bad, i`ve just come back to Swaffham in Norfolk from Blackpool (Lancs), the tank was full when i left & was just under the 1/4 tank marker when i got home (a trip of 240 miles).

On the power side of things a turbo unit would be an advantage, on the M62 there were some long hills & the van did slow but with proper gear usage never dropped below 40mph & there was a fairly strong south westerly wind.

It can be a bit fustrating hill climbing but it`s not a racing car & i shall be looking for a turbo version next year.


----------



## gibbon42 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Hymer with none turbo diesel*

Hi,we have a Hymer Camp 46 with a 1.9 Diesel fiat ducato/talento base veh.LHD with column gearchange

It is down to 30mph on steep hills but in general it keeps up with the flow of traffic on most roads and is pretty easy to drive. Very noisy in the cab though,especially when trying to maintain 40mph up hill in 3rd gear!

But who cares,its not a race after all.Our holiday starts as soon as we get in & pull away from home.

Regards,Bob.


----------



## lebesset (Nov 25, 2011)

my personal view is that it is best to have something which will comfortably keep up with the trucks ie 56mph , the 2.5 won't really do that except on the flat

in my view the sweet spot is the 2.8 Fiat 8041 engine , the JTD [8041S ]has a little more power ,but the idTD is exceptionally economical and doesn't have the electronics which cost a fortune  if something goes wrong 

I think this engine came in about 1998


----------



## Road Runner (Nov 25, 2011)

I've ended up digging a lot deeper and bought a FFB Tabbert 580 Classic A Class with the 2.5 TD engine..........

Delighted but broke...........

Thanks for all the responses, help me greatly making my decision...

Looking forward now to hitting the road.........:wave:


----------

